
Rantz: Socialist Amazon-hater Kshama Sawant admits she has a Prime account - kyleblarson
https://mynorthwest.com/1681773/rantz-kshama-sawant-amazon-prime-account/
======
8bitsrule
Reminds me of the time a priest told me he read _Playboy_ to 'keep an eye on
the competition'.

------
pmdulaney
Oh come on -- that's the kind of petty observation the Left always makes.
Everyone's a hypocrite...

